
Theranos CEO Elizabeth Holmes Is Holding a Hillary Fundraiser - jerryhuang100
http://recode.net/2016/03/14/theranos-ceo-elizabeth-holmes-is-holding-a-hillary-fundraiser-with-chelsea-clinton/
======
jerryhuang100
so i guess solving problems for medical innovation or regulatory hurdles
through old political means (hackings maybe?) always in their playbook?

